

Offer HN: Four Free Penetration Tests - liangzan

I&#x27;m offering to do penetration tests for four different web applications for free. It&#x27;ll be one 3 hour session per web application. I&#x27;ve recently completed and passed the Breaker 101 course taught by Cody Brocious. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;breaker101.daeken.com&#x2F;<p>My aim is to hone my web security skills.<p>You will get a report detailing the vulnerabilities I&#x27;ve found. In the report, I will show you where the vulnerabilities are, how to reproduce them, and how to mitigate them.<p>I will cover everything from the OWASP Top 10<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.owasp.org&#x2F;index.php&#x2F;Category:OWASP_Top_Ten_Project<p>Of course, the vulnerabilities will not be disclosed to the public. All I ask is a testimonial.<p>If you are interested, my contact details are in my profile. Thanks!
======
tectonic
Willing to do an open source pen test on Huginn?
[https://github.com/cantino/huginn](https://github.com/cantino/huginn)

